# Opinion Needed



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I am making a quilt to go on granddaughters bed since she has graduated to a big girls twin bed. Trying to decide which block to use on boarder. The whitish is actually a light pink. I am leaning towards the pink, but like the tone on tone grey square too. Main colors are pink, grey, & teal. Hunny likes the black floral that has pink, grey,& teal. Just need another opinion please!!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

FWIW, I like the patch in the bottom left corner of the top photo. Adds to and compliments the design without taking away from the focal point of the quit. Nice job by they way, looks great.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

FWIW I like the second one,


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I agree. The bottom left patch adds a nice but subtle contrast and really brings out the other colors 

Beautiful work!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I like all of it. Probably because I don't have the patience to do quilts.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Thank you for the suggestions. Thinking the grey tone on tone will be the way to go. This is only my second quilt. . . took me two hours to just pick out fabric for the Union Square!! I should get it all pieced together this week if everything goes as planned, but will have to see about that. Amazing how things have popped up lately. Sewing my last square today then can start on the boarder sections. I'll post a picture of it when I am done. I do really appreciate.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Wow that's impressive! Nice work! Any other pics of other work?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

if it will touch the floor, use the gray border. It will get less dingy looking from floor contact. 
(can you tell I was the one who played in the mud as a kid? I still look for 'dirt' colored furnishings....LOL.....)


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Wow that's impressive! Nice work! Any other pics of other work?


The first quilt I did was when granddaughter was born but I didn't take any pictures of it after I completed it. Mainly, I crochet, but have given those away as gifts. Currently working on a block throw when I get to be a passenger on road trips or when I get totally frustrated with the quilt project.

Did try to attach a pic of it but the squirrel just keeps going around. . . maybe try later.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

OK well I guess it did. . . geesh!!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Very nice! Looks like it takes alot of patience.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My mom quilts. She picks out the fabrics and pattern then graphs the pattern out in color to see if she likes it before she even starts cutting.

Personally I'm a cut and sew as you go quilter.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Still in progress. . . I probably won't ever be as talented as some here or their wives , but I'm pretty happy with the way its coming along. I went with ya'lls suggestion and used the grey tone on tone. Thank you for your input!


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I did end up finishing and then made a matching throw pillow to go with it. Have started on another for new grand baby due in April. I thought i had already posted a pic. . . maybe it was in another thread about what you are working on, so if repeat, my apologizes.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks awesome. Nice work.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Very nice looking! Very nice!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Thats pretty, 
Now, my wife is a quilter, so I know they all have a name...
Whats that on called?


Jim


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

phideaux said:


> Thats pretty,
> Now, my wife is a quilter, so I know they all have a name...
> Whats that one called?
> Jim


Quilters name their quilts? Cool! I did not know that.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

phideaux said:


> Thats pretty,
> Now, my wife is a quilter, so I know they all have a name...
> Whats that on called?
> 
> Jim


Union Square


----------

